

TableTalk.Salon.com to delete all user-generated content [short audio] - sp332
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3104

======
textfiles
In before "why not just write it", "the site hurts my eyes", "who cares",
"what's so important" and other beside the point postings.

------
sp332
What bugs me isn't so much the deleting of this particular website - although
I've never been there, I guess it's important to somebody. What bothers me is
the attitude companies have, that all the users' content only continues to
exist by fiat, the content has no value, and has no inherent right to exist.

